# 20 lb turkey split in half



## detroitniner (Nov 26, 2013)

I had a 20 lb turkey cut in half that I was planning on smoking.

reading posts Im a little nervous. reading about danger zones and having to get temp up to 350 or so.

my electric smoker only goes to 275.

my plan is to brine 24 hrs then smoke at 275 for how ever long it takes will this work being the bird is 2 halves?

thanks


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

That will work fine. you are basically smoking 10 lb there after seperation. Just don't forget to rinse that brine off and dry very well before seasoning. I do mine at 225 to 250 and it always works out. there are many many recent threads here but feel free to ask away if you have any questions.


----------



## detroitniner (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks my main concern was the thickness and the heat being able to get though the "danger zone"

great site by the way


----------



## soupcan (Nov 27, 2013)

This is an interesting question here.  I am curious about the same type of thing.  If you spatch and split the bird are you planning on greatly reducing the cooking time?


----------



## chef 133 (Nov 27, 2013)

> my plan is to brine 24 hrs then smoke at 275 for how ever long it takes will this work being the bird is 2 halves?


i'm in the same predicament so i'd like to know as well.


----------



## chef willie (Nov 27, 2013)

Cooking times will be reduced but remember, we cook to internal temps...not by time. Stick a probe in that thigh area after a few hours and my preference is around 175 in the thigh. Drape some bacon over the breast if desired (or not). I run a electric smoker and go full bore on the dial which is 250 but with the analog spikes this will probably be a bit higher at times. My last was a 13 pounder that took about 5-6 hours using propane plus some rest time added in....Willie


----------



## db28472 (Nov 27, 2013)

I did this last week.  Had a 20 lb bird, spatched it then cut in half. After brining overnight, rinsed then dried. Rubbed it. Had temp probe in breast of one half on upper shelf and thigh in other half on lower shelf. Hit 140 by 2 hours and pulled it out at 165 after 4 hours. Amazing!  Q pics on my response to another post.


----------



## soupcan (Nov 27, 2013)

db28472 said:


> I did this last week.  Had a 20 lb bird, spatched it then cut in half. After brining overnight, rinsed then dried. Rubbed it. Had temp probe in breast of one half on upper shelf and thigh in other half on lower shelf. Hit 140 by 2 hours and pulled it out at 165 after 4 hours. Amazing!  Q pics on my response to another post.



Awesome.  That's what I was hoping to hear.  What temp cooking at?


----------



## db28472 (Nov 27, 2013)

I set it my Smokin-it #2 at 250 for about 90 min then once I saw it was going to make temp in safe zone easily I dropped it to 225.


----------



## soupcan (Nov 27, 2013)

db28472 said:


> I set it my Smokin-it #2 at 250 for about 90 min then once I saw it was going to make temp in safe zone easily I dropped it to 225.



Great news.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## detroitniner (Nov 28, 2013)

all this is great info,

I set my temp at 250 and time for 7 hrs. Im off to the lions /packer game so there's nothing I can do now.

will let you know if we went to KFC or had turkey

again thanks for all the info.

GO LIONS


----------

